# GPS que Expresa emociones.



## capitanp (Ene 30, 2010)

AIDA, cuyas siglas significan Affective Intelligent Driving Agent (Agente afectivo de conducción inteligente), ha sido desarrollado conjuntamente por Volswagen y los laboratorios del Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts (MIT).

Según explica Carlo Ratti, director del Laboratorio de SENSEable City Lab del MIT: “En el desarrollo de AIDA, nos preguntamos cómo podríamos diseñar un sistema que pudiera servir de guía y a la vez ser un compañero informado y amistoso.”


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3tgKAjdpUQ


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 30, 2010)

pero que al pedo, que le ven de util a eso???


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Buena nota capitanp.
zeta_bola_1: Es que hay un gran problema de la robotica actual. Los humanos estamos habituados a interactuar con otros humanos, asi que los diseñadores de robots, destinados a interactuar con personas, se deben parecer a nosotros. Mira
las imagenes de robots como Asimo de la Honda, Yo Roboy y Wall-E. Salu2.


----------



## asherar (Feb 2, 2010)

En el video no se escucha, pero supongo que también tendrá la función "normal" 
que va indicando la ruta al conductor.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 2, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En el video no se escucha, pero supongo que también tendrá la función "normal"
> que va indicando la ruta al conductor.


 
no, eso es en el modelo B


----------



## electrodan (Feb 2, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Buena nota capitanp.
> zeta_bola_1: Es que hay un gran problema de la robotica actual. Los humanos estamos habituados a interactuar con otros humanos, asi que los diseñadores de robots, destinados a interactuar con personas, se deben parecer a nosotros. Mira
> las imagenes de robots como Asimo de la Honda, Yo Roboy y Wall-E. Salu2.


Yo entiendo perfectamente una flecha. Y, sinceramente, un pequeño mapa que te indique la ruta es mas comunicador que una pseudo-cara sonriendo o haciendo cosas raras.

Además dos de tres de esos son de ficción. En la vida real los robots "normales" NO son androides.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 2, 2010)

prefiero que no tenga jeta, cosa de que en un momento de calentura poder darle un golpe o revolearlo sin que me ponga carita de triste

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 3, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ... sin que me ponga carita de triste saludos


..........................................


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2010)

juajuajajajaja tenes razon, es bastante al dope


----------



## asherar (Feb 8, 2010)

Por lo menos la carita está más elaborada que la de "Gerty", de la película "Moon".


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2010)

jeje, en eso tenes razon ale


----------



## miguelca53 (Feb 9, 2010)

si lo ideal seria lo de la boca pues los labios en una ruta solitaria y aburrida podrian tener una segunda funcion de acompañante o PETERA personal


----------



## wilfer (Feb 9, 2010)

tecnogirl tiene muchisima razon...todos los sistemas roboticos y otros sistemas se deben hacer con perfeccion...debemos tener en cuenta todos los detalles y que mejor que estos se parezcan a los humanos....


----------

